# Spinning- getting soft fibers



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This is probably a basic question or a question from inexperience or just not knowing.....

How do you end up with very soft cushy yarn from spinning? Is it from blending different fibers before spinning? Is it from what your roving is before you spin, such as spinning Merino? Is it because of spinning top as opposed to spinning carded? I bought just an ounce of a few different fibers at the fiberfest and I am spinning them and even as I spin them, they do not feel wonderfully soft as a single. I am hoping once I ply and soak them that will help. I guess I am wondering how, if you are spinning wool, how to have it end up softer. Are different types of roving softer than others depending on the breed? 

Also, is thicker spun yarn softer than thin yarn? Is it that synthetic yarns are softer than woolen yarns so natural fibers will never be as soft? Alpaca seems to be incredibly soft but I don't feel that in other woolens. I know I have a lot of questions in this but honestly, I am trying to learn and just a bit perplexed. Thank you.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Certain fibers will never be soft, but fibers that are soft can be made not-so-soft by spinning too firmly. Yes, plying is a big help to singles that are spun tightly - it is like untwisting them. Soaking, as in washing, will also soften most fibers as well. BUT, try to remember, different breeds of sheep have different wools for different purposes. A Lincoln fleece will never be soft to the skin, but makes an excellent rug yarn. Merino is very soft, spun 'correctly ', but will not hold up to wear in a rug. 
There are formulas out there on the angle of spun fibers for softness and strength, but I don't spin that way. 
Woolen will be , generally, softer than worsted. There is more air in a woolen yarn, therefore more squish. Thin yarns can be just as soft as thick yarn, with the 'proper' spin.
MOST silk, alpaca, angora, pygora, kid mohair, cashmere, and bamboo yarns will be soft. But, poor quality fibers can be scratchy, no mater how they are spun. Pay attention to the breed of sheep your fiber comes from, and read up on how they generally should be. They are all different, and even within the same breed, each sheep will be slightly different. 
A beginning spinner often spins with too much twist, which will make a yarn less soft. Try peddling slower until you can work your hands faster and with more confidence. 
A whole world to explore!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Certain fibers will never be soft, but fibers that are soft can be made not-so-soft by spinning too firmly. Yes, plying is a big help to singles that are spun tightly - it is like untwisting them. Soaking, as in washing, will also soften most fibers as well. BUT, try to remember, different breeds of sheep have different wools for different purposes. A Lincoln fleece will never be soft to the skin, but makes an excellent rug yarn. Merino is very soft, spun 'correctly ', but will not hold up to wear in a rug.
> There are formulas out there on the angle of spun fibers for softness and strength, but I don't spin that way.
> Woolen will be , generally, softer than worsted. There is more air in a woolen yarn, therefore more squish. Thin yarns can be just as soft as thick yarn, with the 'proper' spin.
> MOST silk, alpaca, angora, pygora, kid mohair, cashmere, and bamboo yarns will be soft. But, poor quality fibers can be scratchy, no mater how they are spun. Pay attention to the breed of sheep your fiber comes from, and read up on how they generally should be. They are all different, and even within the same breed, each sheep will be slightly different.
> ...


Thank you this is very interesting


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> This is probably a basic question or a question from inexperience or just not knowing.....
> 
> How do you end up with very soft cushy yarn from spinning? Is it from blending different fibers before spinning? Is it from what your roving is before you spin, such as spinning Merino? Is it because of spinning top as opposed to spinning carded? I bought just an ounce of a few different fibers at the fiberfest and I am spinning them and even as I spin them, they do not feel wonderfully soft as a single. I am hoping once I ply and soak them that will help. I guess I am wondering how, if you are spinning wool, how to have it end up softer. Are different types of roving softer than others depending on the breed?
> 
> Also, is thicker spun yarn softer than thin yarn? Is it that synthetic yarns are softer than woolen yarns so natural fibers will never be as soft? Alpaca seems to be incredibly soft but I don't feel that in other woolens. I know I have a lot of questions in this but honestly, I am trying to learn and just a bit perplexed. Thank you.


There are a lot of factors that affect softness. Finer fibers will, in general, make softer yarn. By finer, I mean thinner fibers.

The fiber preparation will make a difference. Top, or combed fiber is more aligned, and will keep the individual fibers going in the same direction, parallel to each other, which allows them to pack together more firmly. This makes the finished yarn sturdier and it will wear better. But the tighter twist, and more firmly-packed yarn will be less soft than a carded preparation (also called sliver), which has more non-aligned fibers, usually can be spun with less twist, and can pack more air into the yarn making it lighter and warmer, but also softer.

Plying will help because it tends to release some of the twist in the singles.

Yes, in general, the breed of wool or other fiber does make a difference. You should remember that each sheep is an individual, and a lot of things contribute to the structure of the wool, though, like the age of the sheep. Lambswool is particularly fine. Think of babies' hair. It's usually finer than it will be when they grow up. Older sheep tend to have coarser hair.

Merino is one of the finest wool fibers. Rambouillet is a variety of Merino. But there are some other fine wools like Finn, Gotland, and any of the down breeds. In general, the finer wools tend to have a short staple, and the more coarse the wool, the longer the staple. There are also some sheep breeds that have two coats, a soft, crimpy undercoat, and an almost hairy outer coat, like Spelsau and Pelsau sheep.

You tend to get what you pay for, too. The finer, softer fibers tend to be more expensive. If you want to save money, check out spinning mills. They sometimes sell laps, which are top that has gotten caught in the machinery, and has had to be pulled out, so it's short lengths. The mill can't use short lengths, so they sell it really cheap. Watch it carefully because sometimes lubricant from the machinery gets on it and and will discolor and add grease to what you're spinning. Think of a mechanic's hands after he's been working on your car. Usually, they pull out all of this, but it's something to watch for.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the info. I have learned something new today.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lots of great information.....thank you so much.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Very useful! Thank you all!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Some excellent posts above.
Everything about roving depends on A. The breed of sheep, and B.The individual sheep within that flock! I love my Cheviot wool, but it will never be as fine as Merino. And I love Omega, but her fleece will never be as nice as 3Z's was.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you IndigoSpinner. Great information.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> This is probably a basic question or a question from inexperience or just not knowing.....


Well, you may have thought it was basic, but I am so glad you asked all those questions. I keep learning a lot just from being on here with all you wonderful knitters, spinners, weavers,and dyers.

Thank you to all that share their expertise and knowledge with the rest of us.


----------

